# Planet Power UK



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought that I would write and thank and apologise to all the people on this and other forums that have supported Alex and I with Planet Generators.

As many of you know Alex and I have strived to build a good reputation and distribute a good quality reasonably priced generator
Unfortunately we hit a string of problems. Firstly we were hit badly by fraud, at the time we were 6 months old as a company. We lost in total about £80,000 , we sourced and bought the Big Diesel Generators needed. We thought this was fantastic until 3 months later (When profit had been used elsewhere) we had a succession of chargeback letters through the post demanding £50,000. The Bank then withdrew our card paying facilities. This caused massive problems and since then we have never really recovered as we are now in the position of constantly trying to pay that back along with normal running costs etc. 

The second problem was my Business Partner and still my best friend Alex (Muscles as you know him.)As many of you know Alex and I have strived to build a good reputation and distribute a good quality reasonably priced generator. We failed!
Alex had to take a back seat role at Christmas as his diabetes became really bad and it seemed it was the hours and the stress that trying to run and start a small business entails.. This meant that our man power was 50% down. In hindsight it would have been easier to close it then, but in a effort to try and look after people's warranties etc I wanted to try and make it work. I have ended up getting swamped as I now do everything with in Planet. It is too much for 1 person. and I simply couldn’t cope. We also laid some people off last year to try and ease the strain on the cashflow which makes my position even more demanding now.

We have struggled for the last few months, both physically and financially and have today come to the conclusion that we have no other alternative to closing. I thought that I would write and thank and apologise to all the people on this and other forums that have supported Alex and I with Planet Generators. We have today called in the auditors and have ceased trading.

We don’t know exactly what will happen, matters are somewhat out of our hands at the moment but rest assured that as soon as we have further information or contact details we will post it on here. For the for seeable future I will only be able to see PM's on here, as my email accounts etc will be shut down.

Personally I am considering what the future holds in store for me, but as yet have not been able to make any decisions at all. Alex is probably going to look for a part time job locally which is about all he is capable of with his health as it is. 
On a very personal note, the only light at the end of a very long dark tunnel is that the stress and worry of the last few months has been the kind words and encouragement that I have had from members of this forum.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I am sorry to read of yor business problems, I have owned and run my own businesses in the past and know about all the hassle and aggro that goes with it.

JP


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Good luck in the future simon. Dennis


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your troubles Simon. Been there and lost the t-shirt!

It will all come good in the end, so keep your chin up and the left hook ready :lol: 

I hear there's an outfit down your way looking for an auto electrician?

David

nil desperandum illegitimum.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I too have been through the same thing.....far too many years ago to count. You will find that as 1 door closes, so another will open.
Put it down to experience. Good luck!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Simon, but as others have said you can only put it down to experience and move on.

It sounds as if you would be making a success of it had you not been the victim of a massive fraud, so don't blame yourself or think you can't hack it.

You are allowed to be depressed for a suitable period ( :wink: ), but after that get stuck in and make a success of the next venture.

All the best

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Simon, running a business is not easy I know and survival is partly luck, small businesses get paid and survive if they are lucky, Alan.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

That's really sad news Simon. I never had any dealings with you, but could tell from your posts on here that you are one of the good guys. Hope you'll soon bounce back, in fact I'm sure you will.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Simon

I'm really sorry to hear of your problems. Like others, I've been there too. 

It was lovely to meet you at last year's Global Rally, and I was amazed and impressed at the enthusiasm you had for helping people out whilst there.

I hope you can find a new outlet soon for your energies and skills.

Gerald


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Simon,

Really sorry to hear this  
We're at CF this weekend, I'll get some more beer in the fridge, pop around if you like.

Cheers Steve



Edited for spelling and punctuation by Catherine


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I would echo all the above comments, and wish you all the best in the future.
I have never met you, but from your contributions on here can tell your a nice lad 

Charlie


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Almost went to that dark place myself this year 2010, I feel for you, and hope that you can keep hold of some sort of sanity in this bad time, try and think of all the positives that your experience in your business life, and attempt to move on to the next chapter, stronger and more determined to succeed in whatever you choose to do next.

All the best for the future


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My business survived by the skin of it's teeth during Maggies time. I am certain this recession would have finished it. Unlike you I probably would not have had the sense to stop voluntarily. Fortunately had several good years and sold out three years ago. Don't let it put you off trying again, older and wiser. Although I never did business with you I thought you came across as a natural business man. You would have been my first choice had I needed a generator, Alan.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your misfortunes, I too like Erneboy sold up 3 years ago and retired, thank goodness I did. The way thing are now for small businesses it more down to luck if you survive. 

Hope all works out for both of you in the future.

Regards Wobby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I like many other posters have nearly been ready to quit.
I have survived 24 years supplying great value and service to my customers. I know what it is like making disinfectant outside in December at mudnight in the cold and frost.
This last 18 months has seen us lose £5k per month profit.
Two weeks ago I called it a day , started my pension and handed over to Ian my son in law.
Lady p and I went to Devon for a fw days.
The relief was astounding, no cold calling, no sitting waiting for the phone to ring. Lady p was happier than she has been for a while.

When we got home on Saturday we had a bombshell.

Ian had been offered a position with tax free vehicle and double the wages that he has earned for the last twelve months.

So gues what .... I am back at work. I was only retired for one week.
Tomorrow I have to deliver to Buxton Doncaster Sheffield Mansfield and Newark.
I shall make sure that I do only three days a week in future.

The point of all this drivel is that , Being self employed is not a job. It is a way of life. You must keep a positive attitude when all around you is in peril.
You are a young man with the right spirit. and remember the worst thing that can happen is that you go to work for someone else.

I sincerely wish you the best of luck.

Dave p


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Simon, its sad to hear, and especially sad to hear through a public post. As a retailer for you and a friend, im surprised you didn't contact me or answer any of my messages I left for you  

Good luck for the future. You know where I am if you need to talk.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Simon, I am so very sorry to hear of your troubles and it truly couldn't happen to a nicer young man. 

I'm a great believer in the saying: "When one door closes - another one opens" and I believe we all learn valuable lessons from all of our experiences!

Just remember: there are far worse things that can and do happen in life Simon and one day, you will look back on this period in your life and it will just be a distant memory! You are still young and you have your whole life in front of you and with a hard working attitude like yours, I just know it won't be long before you bounce right back again! 

Good luck for the future and I wish you and your best friend Alex all the very best.

Love n hugs.

Sue x


----------



## dpal3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Simon im very sorry about your business problems
but just wish you could have been a bit more upfront with me 4 weeks ago then i would have been able to make some arrangments for this weekend Friday evening Bit late ???


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

We are very sorry to hear about your business , and we wish you both good luck and good health ,we had a Commerial garage on call 24.7 we realise what you both were going through ,again all the best.


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

At least you tried your best, Good luck in the future
pete


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

the moderators have now had time to go through this thread, remove all non-relevant posts.

Our reason behind returning the thread in this manner is simple.

We and I'm sure the majority of our member feel the same, that Simon did the best he could by telling everyone/customers publicly about the problems Planet Gen have experienced.

With this in mind it is unfair that Simon should be penalised by keeping his thread removed permanently, simply because he did the right thing. He is also prevented from responding to any criticism for legal reasons.

If there should be any more of the previous problems we will remove the member/s from the thread and block access.

Simon, so sorry to read about the problems you have expeiranced, as has been said you tried and that is the main thing, it's a learning curve a lot of us have experienced, it will make you stronger and wiser in the future. Good luck with whatever you decide to do, many here are grateful for all your help and advice.

MHS...Rob


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

when one door closes another opens.
how true, but it sometimes needs a little help.
reading all these posts gives me the impression that you are the man to give it a little help.for noww don,t worry about the forthcoming events
try to relacksand dontdont try to fight theinevitable
have a short rest and you will no in your own mind when it time to pick up the cudgel andstart fighting again.
been there, done that etc. and know the mental stress you may be going through.
i wish you all the best for your future
roy.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

In the USA you would be hailed as a trier not a failure.
UK other way round.
I hope all works out well in the future.

Dave p


----------

